# Where To Go Mid April ???



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sadly due to being so busy at work, I've lost almost all desire to fish. With the tourney season coming up I'm trying to get back in the swing of things, but just can't. I am thinking of taking a Big Cat Quest here in a few weeks. 

My thoughts are to take my dad, who doesn't get around much and maybe my brother in law if he can get a couple days off.

Ideas I've thrown around are a trip to TN for Blues and Skips, but reading the great guide experiernce Steelwolve had recently on the James, I'm also thinking of that. That would be much easier since we'd be using a guide, I wouldnt have to load up my boat or my equipment. 

Sante Cooper is another idea I was thinking about.

I'd love to hear some of your guys' suggestions. I'm looking at a 2 or 3 day trip, nothing more than that. I don't want to drive more than 10 hours or so either.


Thanks,


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Santee Cooper and the James River are both on my list of places to go to fish for cats, that and the Red River. The pictures that Steelwolve put up make me really want to go to the James, he sent me the info on the guide he used, I am sure you can PM him for the details or I can send it to you. Santee Cooper is a powerhouse fishery too though, either way I don't think you can go wrong. Just look into the prices and go that way.

Hopefully you will get the urge to fish again soon. Anytime you want to go on the Ohio just let me know, all you got to do is drive down here, I have boat, gear, and bait, you just have to bring yourself....hahaha maybe that will get the urge back in you, and you can use these nice St. Croix Rods....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

dude, I know a spot 70 miles from your hose where you can catch big flats come mid april


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> dude, I know a spot 70 miles from your hose where you can catch big flats come mid april



Oh yea man, no doubt. I'll be there 100% for sure. I'm wanting to go somewhere with dad due to some recent events. (Check you PM's)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> Oh yea man, no doubt. I'll be there 100% for sure. I'm wanting to go somewhere with dad due to some recent events. (Check you PM's)



I dont have any pms from ya buddy????


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to the James and guide with Jimmy Wier (if he's still in business) Big comfortable boat and he will put you on some big fish. I've fished the James a few times, and it's worth every penny. 

Personally, If i had a boat I'de just do it myself


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Mellon, I am personally headin down to santee cooper in may with bgrapala (camon). My uncle lives down there and is always sending me pics of him and some buddy just tearin up 30+lb fish all the time! Good luck wherever you end up! i vote for santee!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like due to work, the trip may be pushed back to early May.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

why dont you and your dad come down to my camp for a few days?


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I have only fished the James once, for a two day period. Two of the best days of my life! Highly recommend it. I did fish it in early March though.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

If crappiebud's pictures don't convince you. Check out his James River thread if you haven't seen it.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

May is not a very good month on the James though. According to Tim Hagen that is there spawning time. May to June. But that is where I would want to take a trip as well. Either that or go to Alabama and fish wheeler and wilson.

Larry


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

firecat said:


> May is not a very good month on the James though. According to Tim Hagen that is there spawning time. May to June. But that is where I would want to take a trip as well. Either that or go to Alabama and fish wheeler and wilson.
> 
> Larry


I had a blast on the James as you know but also was told May -June is slow,
Lake Wilson is my next stop, check out the King Kat results from 05 I believe
The second place guys had 498# from 10 fish and 2 days, could you imagine pulling that many blues to the boat and coming in second:doh: Good luck where ever you go.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Any of those Tenn river lake in Alabama hold numbers of big blues.We fished the 06 classic and can tell you lots of fish caught.Drifting deep water.Good luck if you go.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

mellon if you decide to go to alabama, pm me, i think i might have been there before and maybe, just maybe i remember a few areas.

greg


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol. Yea I think I might have remembered you going there.

I'm wanting to keep the drive to a decent one. I just need to get the hell out for a while before makes me go nuts. Sounds like I should push the trip bakc even more if we're going to target blues.


----------

